# Mare or gelding?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm gonna stay neutral with the genders and say it depends on the horse. Both my gelding and mare do equally as well on the trails. Sometimes they have bad days, but they both have really good days too. I'd say it depends on the horse and the trust they have in their rider.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sorry if this sounds rude, it is not intended to be in the slightest, but this subject has always irked me. My dad is very opinionated and feels that mares are just not as good as geldings because of ONE mare that we had. That is obviously NOT the case. Yes, some mares can be very "mare-ish" - for lack of a better word - BUT I have known many geldings that act the same way. My answer is this: it all comes down to the individual horse. None are the same. AND it comes down to your personal preference. - that is just my opinion though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A properly trained horse is a properly trained horse. Doesn't matter what gender.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have more of a connection with my stallions, actually, but they aren't very "trail friendly". I find them a lot nicer to ride than either mare or geldings, but I only have mares for other riding horses. 
Depends on the horses... I've had geldings that I've loved dearly and mares that I've loved dearly and mares and geldings that I'm glad I sold.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

After 2 nasty mares and plenty of lovely geldings, I was forever sold on geldings. Until I got the mares I have now. All 3 are total dolls. They have their mare moments but for the most part they seem to mind better. Like WS, I do get along best with stallions but I wouldn't consider them for a ride around the neighborhood. Too many other people wit horses live around me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I've only bought two mares, I like mares, but won't pass on a good gelding. Almost bought a warmblood gelding until I tried him and he was "off". Also have met geldings that are more mareish than any mare I've met, and it isn't seasonal issue. Same with mares, some are witches.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer geldings, period.

I worked at a Girl Scout horse camp and the horses that were donated for our use were all mares. They were a HUGE pain to deal with in the arena and the trail, especially when they went into season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

I appreciate your honest answers, thanks! It does seem to me that my mare is more sensitive to what I am asking and is more willing. My gelding, which I love dearly, seems to be more stubborn and lazy. He will do what is asked but is hoping that he won't have to work too hard. That was my reason for asking for some opinions.


----------



## RobinG (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had both over the years, can't say one was any better than the other. I've had great rides/connections with both. I personally wouldn't put one over the other.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I love mares. For some reason I have more fun riding them than I do geldings. I'm not opposed to a good horse no matter the gender though.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I am partial to geldings, but my mare is an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had my mare for 8yrs. now and I couldn't ask for a better trail horse! She's small but has a big heart! She was 3yrs. when I got her, had 30 days of riding on her and then I got her.....after being away from horses for 30+ yrs. I don't know wth I was thinking! But I worked with her and we bonded, I also have a gelding that is coming 10 this year and I don't ride him but a male friend rides him.....they get along great and he listens to him better than he does me riding him.
I think it all comes down the training and how much time you spend with your horse.....


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I've almost always had geldings, but just bought a mare a couple weeks ago. I haven't seen what her being in heat and all that fun stuff will entail when it comes to riding but so far she is amazing and I simply adore her.


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really good about my mare and think she is going to work out well.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

In 40+ years I've had mares, geldings and stallion. A good horse is a good horse and (knock on wood) to date I've never met a problem horse that couldn't be turned around with enough time, patience and the right approach for that horse. But that's not the point of the question.

The differences I've noticed with the horses I've owned or with the family/friends.

Qualifier: All things being equal......
Geldings are often the easiest to "always" deal with. Tend to have the most days with the least amount of "spunkiness" in them. Will almost always be willing to accept any rider. And if any horse is likely to become a "plug" it would be a gelding.

Mares in some cases can have their "marish" days although I'd never owned one that did until a few years ago when I got my current 5 year old. I'd been round them, but never owned one that got like that. They have bonded quicker and virtually everyone I've had has become very protective. I've had mares actually make moves to defend me from what they perceived as a threat (e.g. put themselves between me and the "threat" even prepare to attack.) As most of you know mares lead the heard. If you have a mare that has the "lead mare" personality they can get rather bossy and it requires a little work to get them to accept that they can boss the horses, but you are their boss. If they are not the "lead mare" type then they tend to be wonderfully polite and easy once trained.

Stallions are like mares in that they will always have spunk in them, but they tend to have a bit more than mares. They are not good for novice riders in case when they are ridden near mares. I'd have let anyone ride my first stallion in his pasture, but out on the trail it would have had to be someone experienced. He was lovely and well behaved, but you couldn't take a nap and daydream while riding him. They are hard wired to mate. If you're riding him out and about and a mare in heat is nearby it's vital that the stallion be well trained and that accepts that you are in control. I loved riding my TWH stallion and he was a wonderful horse, but I'm unlikely to ever get another. They are powerful, head strong and like mares are a two edge sword, but with sharper edges :lol:.

Both mares and stallions are more prone to becoming a "one person" horse (use to be a one man horse, but I realize that there are many more women riding today than there use to be :lol if not taught otherwise during training and with some stallions/mares it can be a real challange to correct that (stallions more so than mares)

Today I own only mares by choice. In my years of actually owning my own horses (starting around 1971) 80% have been mares (at one time the % was smaller). Obviously I've grown to prefer mares, but it is a matter of choice, because I like connection I get with them. You can get sort of a simular connection with a Stallion, but it's a bit different. Probably accounts for why both can easily become a one person horse. My father prefers geldings and has never grasped why I've moved to having only mares. He accepts that they do become more attached (geldings can become attached to, but it often seems a little different than what you can get with mares or stallions), but he prefers less spunk and easier so he would tell you geldings are the best. Neither of us would say not to have a mare or gelding and we appreciate a good horse no matter the gender. We have our preferences for our reasons. It's really about what "you" want. Gender (or being gelded) is not what makes them a good horse, but it does bring certain characteristics that you might prefer (which is what I believe you were asking about ) I've loved every horse I ever had, not matter what they were and the saw the good and bad in each of them.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

"herd"


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I've always been more partial to mares. I feel like they have a bit more spunk and personality. Also, I feel like I connect better with them. There are geldings out there that I definitely I wouldn't mind owning! 

I'd pick skill, personality and health over gender any day. But if I could slap a gender on any horse, I'd pick mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm with several here, it really varies on the horse.

I prefer geldings overall, but I have a solid trail gelding... but my two mares... Do NOT act like mares. You never know they're in season until they're thrown back in the pasture and will plow through anything on the trails. They really blow me away because after I lost my last mare (who acted like a hussy) I was like... "No more mares, period." Now I have two..

Some geldings can be "mare-ish" in some instances.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a personal preference, nothing more. I've ridden good horses of both genders.

I'm a gelding gal though, because it's easier on _me_ not to have a mixed herd.


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the responses to this question and I do see my mare's traits (bonding, responsive, sensitive) in your honest answers! Thanks!


----------



## Cowgirl94 (Feb 2, 2013)

I use to think I prefered gueldings but finally I always get along better with mares


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been told by some old-timers (ropers and such) that mares have more "heart" than geldings. That a mare will try her heart out to please you and won't be as likely to quit if the going gets rough.

Geldings they say are more lazy and won't try as hard.

I've always preferred geldings. I've certainly owned more geldings than I have mares. And I don't worry about the "heart" as I am a trail rider and don't push my horses to their limits. I am out to have a fun ride, not do the Tevis Cup. But I could see if you were really pushing a horse that might be more important to a person. (Which makes me wonder....are their any statistics that suggest mares ARE better as performance horses?)

Right now though, I have the most awesome mare! I have only seen her "in season" about twice in 3 years. It's a non-issue and she is such a wonderful girl. Really, I consider her to be almost the same as a gelding.

She does have a lot more "go" than my current gelding. But I have also had geldings with "go" so that is a personality trait more than a gender trait.

She is also extremely loving an affectionate. If I am cleaning pens, she will just come and stand near me and doze with her head near my shoulder. I adore that. But again, I have had sweet geldings too.

I would not hesitate to own another mare IF I liked her. There have been a few mares that friends have owned that I would NOT own personally. I don't like mareish mares. But I think the good mares outweigh the bad. There are quite a few mares I would love to own.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

At one point (7 months ago) I would have said geldings, geldings, geldings. Geldings don't have to go into heat or be mare-ish or have to worry about walking past the stallion. But now that I've owned a mare for a little while I would say that it doesn't matter. 

Yes, my mare is more stubborn, but she also tries harder than my gelding ever did. She's so much more affectionate and I feel like we've bonded. I'm sure you could bond with a gelding, but I'm just saying that in my case, my mare was easier. She has tried to protect me from the rest of the herd, has tried to groom me back when I'm brushing her, and always nickers when she sees me coming to get her. My mare refused to do any dressage work for my trainer until they spent a week just getting to know each other.

So in short: Geldings are easier to work with in the short run (they aren't as stubborn or opinionated). Mares are more rewarding, but you have to wait a little longer to get it (they are more sensitive, but will only try hard for the right person). This is just my experience with my 2 horses, and I'm sure things vary from person to person and horse to horse.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Give me a mare any day. They do develop a deeper bond than a gelding if you ask me. You need to earn their trust and they are protective.
My favorites have always been the boss mares.
I enjoy that spirit and stubborness they may show from time to time.
Mares get my vote. Shalom


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

For sure my mare is a dream to me! I feel a strong bond with her. Love her "try" and her "go". I've read that in the past the bedouins of old would only ride into battle on their mares, which I think attests to mares and their determination and worth ethic. Polo ponies are most often mares, again because they really put themselves into it! Do I see a correlation here to men as opposed to women?? Hmmm...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, their ability on the trail greatly depends on the individual horse. Whether a person will get along better with a gelding or a mare also depends on the individual. I'm more of a gelding person. If given the option between 2 horses with similar bloodlines and training, I'll go for the gelding almost every time.

I've never really noticed a difference between the level of "heart" between the sexes either. IMHO, that also depends on their training. You do it right and they'll have courage and heart to do things you though were impossible; you get them pinched or get them stuck and they'll never give you an ounce ever again.


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

i personally like geldings better because they don't mind others getting in their personal space. All mare I've ridden have squealed and even kicked at others so I like my geldings  easy going and I am still very attached to them.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I have always been a mare lover... I just tend to generally click with them better..

But I feel its a personal preferance, and it does depend on the horse.. I have known geldings I liked, and mares that I hated.. Just seemslike everytime I find one that I want in my herd- it a mare..


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a gelding person myself but I do like mares, just prefer they belong to someone else. That way when they act mareish I can walk away and come back a different day. That said, if I found a mare that fit all my criteria I would buy her.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Don’t know about trail riding but a stockman I worked with years ago, and who was also a really good horseman, once said something to me that I have found over the years to ring fairly true in the context of working cattle. 


A stallion is the best and will beat a mare and a gelding hands down every time. But you really have to know what you are doing to deal with a stallion. 


On a good day a mare will beat a gelding in her work every time, on a bad day, they might be a handful. You have to know how to convince them not to have a bad day.


Geldings are the most consistent and easy going but on average they probably wont have the aggression as a stallion or a mare. 


So I guess what do you want in a trail horse? That will probably dictate what horse you get.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

horse happy said:


> I've read that in the past the bedouins of old would only ride into battle on their mares, which I think attests to mares and their determination and worth ethic.


And Knights of old took stallions first. Same work ethic with more power, fight and determination in them. Depends on the kind of fighting you plan to do from horseback. A stallion certainly is the way to go in an outnumbered fight where you don't plan to run away (so they work equally well in a fight where numbers are in your favor).
I may own only mares now, but my riding preference can't alter reality. Not much competes with a stallion when it's blood is up. They'll plow through anything (or at least attempt to) and fight anything.
Mares "lead" a herd. Stallions defend it. In a close in mounted fight I'd pick a well trained stallion. Like the Lippezzaner stallions of Vienna's Spanish Riding School which are still trained in combat moves, but for show purposed today.

I still flirt with the idea of getting stallion again to ride (and breed), but I feel too lazy to put in the amount of work needed to make a good . I loved them when I had them, but I know the level of effort to make a good riding stallion (for being around mares, etc....) and it's just easier to have mares. (but if I was back in my 20's again......)


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

its lbs not miles said:


> And Knights of old took stallions first. Same work ethic with more power, fight and determination in them. Depends on the kind of fighting you plan to do from horseback. A stallion certainly is the way to go in an outnumbered fight where you don't plan to run away (so they work equally well in a fight where numbers are in your favor).
> 
> I would not want to try handling a stallion. I do respect their incredible power and determination but I know my limits and they are beyond me. It is a joy to see others ride and maintain control of such creatures.


----------



## paintgirl96 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've always seemed to have better rides on geldings. I've rode plenty mare's, & even stallions, & they were all great horses, but I seem to click more with geldings. My mare's always seem to change their attitude with every other ride, or so it seems to me. My old mare would be the best behaved horse on a trail, then the next weekend she'd be the worst. She'd go back & forth. I've had bad & good rides on all three genders. It just depends on the individual horse really.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

lbs not miles, I agree about the drive and spirit of a stallion. Mares have it IMO just not as much or with the intensity. 
I believe in competition mares and stallions have the advantage. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Weeeellllll..... 

FWIW, my horse is a gelding, and he's a good trail guy and we get on fantastically. There's another gelding I am in love with too. BUT my female German Shepherd is hugely bonded to me and I her, so I could see bonding strongly with the right mare. I haven't met a mare I feel that way about YET, but that doesn't mean it won't happen in the future.

I'm going to go with the human-horse personality match is far more more important than sex.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My boy was a stallion until last year (9 years old) and I swore I would never find a sweeter, friendlier horse. His world revolved around me and he was amazing. After getting him gelded he's still just as amazing. So obviously being gelded didn't affect him at all. Now I've never had good luck with mares (and have owned several) but bought his daughter this year. She's 6 and has him beat! She neighbor as soon as she sees me and comes running. She nickers to me when I rub her head and loves any attention I give her. She will ignore anything (including food) just to be with me. It's not a stallion, gelding, or mare thing. It's an individual thing. I've met super nasty stallions, I've met geldings that you couldn't turn your back on, and I've met mares that would lay you out if given the chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

"On a good day a mare will beat a gelding in her work every time, on a bad day, they might be a handful. You have to know how to convince them not to have a bad day." 
Oh well...some days I have to convince myself not to have a bad day. : )

I really think it just depends on the individual, although geldings do seem more "consistant" overall. But for the past many years mares have been my riding partners, It has just worked out that way. I have a Paint and an Arab-X. The 21 year old Arab-X is the horse that I have learned the most from and is the one who will break my heart when she passes on. She is my all-time favorite. But she can be a corker in season. The Paint is a newcomer and a mellow soul but still a bit girlie at times. I guess my answer to your question is I seem to have a preference for mares...moods and all.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

paintgirl96 said:


> My mare's always seem to change their attitude with every other ride, or so it seems to me. My old mare would be the best behaved horse on a trail, then the next weekend she'd be the worst. She'd go back & forth.


I had a couple geldings like that. Would have an absolutely fabulous ride one time and then a disaster the next.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a gelding person, but have come across the occasional mare I enjoy-never hopped on them though! Only admired from the ground ;-)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have owned mostly mares after riding them and my stallion something is missing when riding geldings. Shalom


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Out of our herd I definitely prefer the mares. Both mares are ten times more lively and energetic than any of our geldings. Our geldings are just "blah" like they lack personality. Our mares on the other hand have plenty of personality for everybody. By personality I dont mean attitude. Both of our mares are into everything and very curious. Both want to be with someone 24/7 they are good mounts and have a ton of get up and go. They will play with balls, buckets, chains on the gates (one undoes most latches she has come in contact with), stuff they like. They are entertaining. All our geldings are just there. They dont care whether you go get them out or not. They dont care what you do with them they are just "there" pretty much. My hubby only rides geldings. Every now and then he will go saddle up the TWH mare and ride but not often. My SSH he hates to ride :-(

Actually, I have only every rode two geldings in the 15 years I have been riding. One I only rode once and then my app.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it really depends on the horse, but in my experience, geldings lack a certain attitude that mares have (which can be a blessing and a curse). A lot of mares DO try harder for their rider and have personality, which often makes them easier to bond with. However, mares can be moody and are often harder to put into a mixed herd. Geldings are usually pretty chill and dependable but sometimes show apathy toward their jobs, especially if they're bored. 
For a trail horse, it could go either way. I would try out both mares and geldings before deciding on a horse. 
And not every horse will fit the gender stereotype - I've ridden some of the sweetest and gentlest mares and some geldings who love their jobs and are very sensitive to their rider.
Best wishes!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Since when do geldings lack personality? Or are my boys a rarity? My boys have plenty of personality and attitude. Some more than others. My mare is probably the most laid back of the bunch. She is just so meek compared to the rough and tumble boys!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

a GOOD horse is hard enough to find. Why limit your sex? Look at all until one seems to fit what you want.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

It is different for every person. 

My old even trainer preferred mares - she said they always gave 110%.

I prefer mares - once they realize I am the alpha mare they listen. Some "discussions" occur but I persevere and they eventually give in.

My girlfriend prefers geldings - but owns mostly mares at the moment.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer mares.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't really agree with the whole genders attitudes. Yes, most mares are mare-ish and most geldings are old pluggers (I've never worked with stallions), but there are always exceptions to those rules.
If you asked me if you should buy a mare or gelding, I would say it doesn't matter as long as you get on and feel a connection. 
The mare I leased for two years was more mare than I've ever seen before,maher personalities would change from spurs and whip to whoa darn it! But I loved her because I felt a bond.
The last gelding I leased (quit with him because he was too far away) was very energetic, but he was fun and I felt a bond with him.
The gelding I tried yesterday was very calm and not demanding, he had springy gaits, and because he was a retired third level dressage horse, he was very responsive. But he absorbed all of the mistakes I made. I wasn't actually planning on liking him when I first saw him (he was just an old cinder block gelding) but the minute I felt his extended trot I was sold. And then I felt a little bond form!
Anyways, I think the most trail safe horses are the ones you form a little bond with because (for me) you know they have just enough personality to be stupid, but enough smarts to take care of you.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I am sure there are a lot of variables here beyond just the sex of the horse. However, I will give you my experience....which to some, probably means nothing...lol.

I have owned four horses, 1 gelding and 3 mares. Out of the four of them, the gelding was smart, playful, would test you frequently, bonded well, but he kept you guessing on whther or not that bond was still as strong as the day before. I described him as having ADHD and would often want to do what he wanted, but would do what you wanted if he felt it suit him....so you always had to be creative and make him think it was his idea. I played the same type of ego head games with him that I did with my husband...lol.

My first mare was crazy, but willing if she trusted you, nurturing, serious and to the point. Once you established you were alpha mare, it was never questioned again. The bond was strong, never forgotten.

My last two mares are calm, trusting and the the same traits as my first mare with being nurturing, serious and the bond being trusted and not every again questioned as far as the herd order between us. One is playful, the other is extremely prudish. One can be put into season very easily, the other could care less if she ever saw a stallion again.

I also believe that the human personality matters with some horses too. My first crazy mare would not tolerate a human who wasn't patient and gentle. If you made her feel backed into a corner, she would retaliate. But with a person she trusted, she was putty in your hands.

My gelding needed a firm hand, not someone all 'pooky doo' or he would run circles around you laughing. He was a game player.

My two mares now can pretty much adapt to any personality, one more so than the other. They will tolerate anything from anyone (except abuse, obviously). My one mare is a coming four year old, who will occassionally test the waters with her herd order, but nothing major that isn't resolved in an instant. My other mare is older, the grandma type who has been through a lot and prefers absolutely no drama. The young mare can test her, and she doesn't mind letting her feel she won, until after a few times of it, then she floors her.


----------



## skyhorse3002 (Feb 17, 2013)

It also depends on the horse breed. Like I have 2 Arab mares that I just love and they are fantastic horses. And I have 2 geldings as well that are Quarters horse and Appy. All horses can have an attitude. Geldings are stereotypical more laid back and not as hard to work with as mares because of their hormones. And mares do have a stereotypical time of being more hormonal. Trail riding I haven't had a problem from either type, they are both wonderful. My Arab will really put her trust in me and do things that I ask her to do even though she might be a little scared.

And just on a side note, my dad loves mares because you can breed them. All the time and work you put into one you can breed and carry on traits of the horse. A gelding you can not do that. Just a point. LOL.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I think like anything else...it all depends. I hate to stereotype because as soon as you do an exception comes along.

As long as I've ridden, I've always had geldings ---- until now, when I'm riding a mare! She's incredibly compliant and really, really sensitive to my aids. I don't know if that's just her or a mare "thing." Whatever it is, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Depends on the horse completely. I have geldings because I prefer to have them, but have had great horses that both did well of both sexes.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a Mare guy and prefer mares over geldings. IMO, they seem to bond better with you, much smarter and fast learners, eager to please, I just find I get along with mares better. IDK, why I just do. Matter a fact I have zero issue with any mare in our barn. Even when they go in heat where folks say they get moody/temperamental and/or can be a handful to control. I don't have these issue at all with any of my three girls. Matter a fact Babe and Mea really don't show and signs there in heat. they just get more friendlier. Gypsy easy to tell cause she gets really "flirty" with me when she's in heat.(she's confused and has no interest in any gelding in our barn) She does get a little nippy with me(playful nipping, doesn't hurt) It's not an issue so I don't correct her cause she's just being a horse. She just does it to me no one else nor other horses so I just let her be. I just say "Gypsy you're a weird-o! LOL!" I've been out on trails and camping when there in heat and no issues, she don't have interest in horses. I guess it all depends on the horse, much like people they have different personalities. 
My girls do get jealous over one another(except Mea) mainly Gypsy and Babe both want my attention. That one thing I noticed with my mares is jealousy and did not notice Geldings getting jealous with there owners when they paid attention to another horse. the males seems to just go on about their business. That's the only issue I have with the girls, they are best friends out in the field when I'm away. but... when I'm at the barn I can't let them roam the barn together. Even when I got hang with them in the field. It's Gypsy only cause she wont let any horse come near me. (Never use to do that, when I first got her) That's the only problem if you can even call it that. 
I always tell people looking for a horse and tossed up between a Mare or Gelding is spend time with the horse. That's the only way to see what they are like. (Sorry for the long post, I know I can ramble on when it comes to horses, cause I;m such a horse nut!)


----------

